# fixed gear, clips or clipless?



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 May 2011)

just built my first fixed gear and have cycled 153 miles so far. i love the feel of the steel frame and the simplicity of fixie-ing. 

i'm currently using spd's and shimano goretex winter boots, they are working out fine. but, i do prefer to use clips on my other bikes, this is so i can use one set of footwear for cycling and destination.when i'm using clips i have them really slack so i can get my size 13 feet in and out easily enough. 

1. is it possible to run clips slack on fixed gear or am i risking my feet coming out at 150 rpm?

2. do you have to run clips tight?

3. is running clipless worth the extra hassle of carrying spare footwear? 

4. do the benefits outweigh the inconvenience?

any other thought on clips v clipless appreciated.

cheers

shaun


----------



## wheres_my_beard (23 May 2011)

I use Crank Bros Eggbeaters with SixSixOne Spd Filter shoes. 


http://www.highonbik...id/85/image/74/

http://www.nwmtb.com...2/6686-00_2.jpg


They feel like regular trainers (I've even played badminton in them, with out marking the floor or feeling odd) when walking but act like cycling shoes when i'm riding. This combo has solved my destination footwear problem, and feels secure when I ride, and unclips easily when I want to. I've never had an unwanted unclip with these, unlike my previous SPD's.

Have your cleats clipped in as tightly or loosely as you feel comfortable as long as they are secure enough not to come out when you don't want them too. Why would you want them specifically loose?


If you are used to toe clips it may be simpler to stick with them if you find clippless causes difficulties.


Have you looked into powerstraps or similar? They seem practical and useful on fixed gear bikes...

http://www.google.co...iw=1372&bih=821


As with most things to do with fixed gear riding, it's your choice. Whatever you feel comfy and safe with is the best choice.


----------



## tyred (23 May 2011)

I wear the clips on my fixed quite slack and have no problems to report over the past few thousand miles.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 May 2011)

cheers guys,

i am very comfortable riding with either on my other bikes. clips give me the option of wearing whatever footwear i want, if it's sunny - sandals, if it's snowing big chunky waterproof walking boots etc etc.

there are a lot of big hills (some 20%) where i live and ride and i run 66 inch at the mo due to the hills. so i do have to spin like crazy when descending.

i do like the feel of cycling shoes on the fixie, solid platform, but i haven't rode clips on her yet.

i just wanted to make sure that loose clips are not a disaster waiting to happen on fixed gear.


----------



## colinr (23 May 2011)

I've slipped out of clips before so prefer clipless for a firmer attachment, I run M520s set quite tight.
Though I didn't have very good clips, I think that had more to do with it than one being better or worse.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2011)

I run clips and straps on my fixed, have the straps just tight enough to hold my feet, but not that tight I can't pull a foot out out when I need to. My fixed gets used mostly for commuting and general running about and I like the convenience of not being tied to cycle shoes. I've been on clips and straps for years, I only went over to clipless on the geared bike last September, I used spd's for a summer a few years ago and then went back to clips and straps. I've never pulled a foot out when spinning fast down hill, but I have done it a couple of times at a low cadence, pulling away from junctions and climbing, pulling a foot out pulling away from traffic lights in heavy traffic gets you all the room you need.


----------



## jansman (20 Aug 2011)

Clips and straps for me.


----------



## Theseus (20 Aug 2011)

I have 2 fixed wheel bikes.

One has clipless, the other clips. The one with clips has the straps quite loose, though I now thing I can pull them a bit tighter. It is my hack/pub/quick shop bike and the one I go to if I need to get soewhere and can't be bothered changing shoes. Not really done any great mileage on it, but then it was cheap and made up from stuff in the parts bin.


----------



## Red Light (20 Aug 2011)

I started with clips but went clipless and have stayed. Its much easier to get your feet in and out of clipless with none of the bother of flipping a pedal, getting your foot in and doing the straps up and then undoing them all on a pedal that doesn't stop moving. And if it gets too fast going downhill you can get out of clipless in a way you can't with clips.

There are plenty of different clipless shoes out there so I have everything from sandals to winter boots. In winter I want a clean pair of shoes at the other end anyway as a lot of muck tends to get thrown over your biking shoes IME.


----------



## gaz (20 Aug 2011)

Tried spd-sl. Possible but you have to be perfect everytime you set off and in London that was just too much to ask for.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 Aug 2011)

i recently went back to clipless, because when my wife fell off the brommie, i had to rush to get the car. whilst crossing the road, my rolled up pants leg came down, got caught, it felt like my leg was going to get ripped off at approx 5mph, i was just glad it hadn't happened at 20 mph which i averaged when rushing for the car.

then today after coming down blackstone edge, i was tired and my hands were aching (it's a long steep downhill and i'd left my gloves at home), i pulled over at the bottom. after a drink, i set off and messed up clipping (not done that before) in which left me halfway across the road (i hadn't fallen off, just very very nearly), it scared me shitless as it is a very very fast road for cars, i was very fortunate, no cars came down until i got back to my side of the road.

so i'll be putting the flats and clips back on. all the time i have used toe-clips over the years i've never had any 'moments' (whilst sober), plus i can use any footwear i choose.

the funny thing is, when i was using just flats, my feet never slipped off even up to 140 rpm cadence, so i guess i've answered my original question, clips can be used slack.

cheers for the replies.


----------



## Bicycle (21 Aug 2011)

*Ditto your love of a steel frame and the simplicity of fixies.* ** 

*Answers to your questions (not pretending to be any sort of expert).*

_3. is running clipless worth the extra hassle of carrying spare footwear? 
_
*Yes. I cannot imagine I'd keep my feet in place with any other system. A pair of shoes are easily carried - or left where you'll need them. I couldn't imagine a cadence over 110 without clipless pedals. On my fixie I descend (in a hilly county) at 160+.*

_4. do the benefits outweigh the inconvenience?

_*Yes
*
_Any other thought on clips v clipless appreciated.

_*I haven't used clips since I was a teen in the 80s.... I'm afraid I see them as many drivers see non-syncro gearboxes... old technology. I'm sorry if that sounds like a herecy. Since I first rode on clipless pedals, nothing else has matched them. There is no way I'd have 'gone fixed' if clipless were not an option. *


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2011)

I've been running clips and straps on my fixed and clipless on my geared bike for a while now, and haven't found much of a difference between the two systems, of the two systems I prefer the clips and straps, if I hadn't spent so much money on pedals and shoes I would drop the clipless in favour of clips and straps.


----------



## rustychisel (22 Aug 2011)

clipless, definitely. The best foot retention you can get is what you want for fixed gear riding. Of course, being able to control your bike and clip in easily is a must, you should be adept with either left or right pedal, and fast stopping/unclipping.

I use Keywin on all four bikes I have because, erm, that's what I use. Fixed or geared makes no difference to me.


----------



## Hover Fly (24 Aug 2011)

1. is it possible to run clips slack on fixed gear or am i risking my feet coming out at 150 rpm?
Yes it is possible, but not too slack. My feet have never slipped off the pedal at any speed.

2. do you have to run clips tight?
No.

3. is running clipless worth the extra hassle of carrying spare footwear? 
No.

4. do the benefits outweigh the inconvenience?
No.


----------



## Bicycle (24 Aug 2011)

Hover Fly said:


> 1. is it possible to run clips slack on fixed gear or am i risking my feet coming out at 150 rpm?
> Yes it is possible, but not too slack. My feet have never slipped off the pedal at any speed.
> 
> 2. do you have to run clips tight?
> ...




Dear Sir/Madam,

The above is great sacrilege.

In this matter of opinion, the only opinion worth hearing is mine.

I have long believed this and I find all my own opinions utterly convincing and credible.

Clipless is the way to go on fixed-gear.

There is no other.

Taste the delight of clipless and the dull vanilla of rat cages will never appeal again.

I say "Pah!" to anyone who disagrees.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (30 Aug 2011)

Bicycle said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> The above is great sacrilege.
> 
> ...



+1 

Get some spd shoes with an inset cleat, so you can wear them when not cycling as normal shoes. Obviously this is dependent on finding shoes that are appropriate for your work/ activity. 

I have SIXSIXONE Filter SPD which are ideal for me as I can wear trainer looking shoes at work, and I even wear them for badminton with no probs (extra ankle support is nice




) 

Or leave some shoes at work.

Edit: I may have repeated myself in this thread. But it's worth saying twice.


----------



## Smurfy (7 Sep 2011)

Is anyone using Shimano PD-M520s on a fixed gear bike? They're fairly cheap, have good reviews and I'm tempted.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-m520-pedals


----------



## totallyfixed (7 Sep 2011)

Clipless, no contest, don'y even want to think of the consequences of foot disengaging at 40mph.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Sep 2011)

YellowTim said:


> Is anyone using Shimano PD-M520s on a fixed gear bike? They're fairly cheap, have good reviews and I'm tempted.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-m520-pedals




me! i've had em for years, from mtb to brommie now on my fixie (due to answers on here) i like em, but i only use them with shimano winter boots (that's all i've got). can't judge them with anything, but they're functional.


----------



## Old Plodder (31 Oct 2011)

The only thing I will bring to this conversation is :-

Don't have laces that could get tangled in the chain/chainwheel.

(Probably the same as catching your trouser leg)

Very painful, & unnerving.


----------



## Amanda P (31 Oct 2011)

YellowTim said:


> Is anyone using Shimano PD-M520s on a fixed gear bike? They're fairly cheap, have good reviews and I'm tempted.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co...-pd-m520-pedals



Yep; have them on my commuting fixed bike. In fact, now I have them on nearly all my bikes.

They can start to squeak after a winter or two. But get the special Shimano tool for opening them up, shove in a load more fresh grease (don't bother removing the bearings - they're tiny and there's millions of 'em), re-assemble and they're good as new.


----------



## Christopher (31 Oct 2011)

YellowTim said:


> Is anyone using Shimano PD-M520s on a fixed gear bike? They're fairly cheap, have good reviews and I'm tempted.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co...-pd-m520-pedals


Yes. Work well but I set the tension fairly tight, as sometimes I have had a foot twist off the SPD while doing low-rpm climbing and weaving up the 1 in 7 on my commute - tbh probably poor technique on my part. No problems otherwise. Although for long weekend rides I switch to old-style Look PP296's as the bigger pedal feels better. 
Only pedals I personally would not use on a fixed are carbon as several times my foot slid off the slick carbon body (Look Keos) and into the front wheel or I bashed my foot against the crank. Ow.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Oct 2011)

well i started using clipless, but i just didn't like the fact i was stuck to one pair of boots, plus carting another pair of shoes/boots/trainers was a royal pain in the arse. soooo, i've gone back to clips but upgraded to mks touring pedals and double toe-straps. love it, i only need to carry one pair of shoes (the ones on my feet) and i can use pretty much what i want. my goretex overshoes fit into the straps with no problems so i'm sorted for winter.

cheers for the replies.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> well i started using clipless, but i just didn't like the fact i was stuck to one pair of boots, plus carting another pair of shoes/boots/trainers was a royal pain in the arse. soooo, i've gone back to clips but upgraded to mks touring pedals and double toe-straps. love it, i only need to carry one pair of shoes (the ones on my feet) and i can use pretty much what i want. my goretex overshoes fit into the straps with no problems so i'm sorted for winter.
> 
> cheers for the replies.



Plus 1 for the convenience, I've never tried double straps though, how do they compare to single straps?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Oct 2011)

dave r said:


> Plus 1 for the convenience, I've never tried double straps though, how do they compare to single straps?



imo opinion a lot better, keeps the foot more central. but my single strap/clips set up was cheap n nasty, so maybe the good quality is the improvement i'm seeing.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> imo opinion a lot better, keeps the foot more central. but my single strap/clips set up was cheap n nasty, so maybe the good quality is the improvement i'm seeing.



Looking at the double clips and straps on Velosolo they look more secure, I know what you mean about the cheap stuff, plastic toeclips and webbing straps, goes out of shape when you lean on them.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Nov 2011)

[QUOTE 1405663"]
I used to have straps for about a year. Last year-and-half I've been clipless.

No difference for me in terms of ride but I prefer clipless because I leg-brake. And* I went through a lot of toe straps*. Clipless more hardy. 

Got double-sided on my regular commuting bike.

Single-sided on my weekend bike - which I've ridden in heavy traffic and reckon I could get used to if regularly used on a commute. But then I'm not a fast cyclist so am happy taking my time clipping in.


[/quote]

What sort of straps were you using? I've been riding with straps for 2 years, skidding about with 85 gear inches and have only had the one set of straps, they are pretty dirty, but as far as durability goes, they are still as good as new.

With straps and leg braking/skidding, I like the fact that you can feel when your foot is slipping or is about to come out etc so you can react prior to disengaging, but clipless its much more of a pop and your out kind of thing if you manage to pull out by accident.

Despite this, I am going to switch to spd soon.


----------



## al-fresco (1 Nov 2011)

YellowTim said:


> Is anyone using Shimano PD-M520s on a fixed gear bike? They're fairly cheap, have good reviews and I'm tempted.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co...-pd-m520-pedals






bromptonfb said:


> me! i've had em for years, from mtb to brommie now on my fixie (due to answers on here) i like em, but i only use them with shimano winter boots (that's all i've got). can't judge them with anything, but they're functional.



Yeah, me too. I took them off my Surly and put them on my Langster while I ordered a replacement pair off ebay (£14.99 inc postage). They work just fine. In fact I find it hard to imagine riding a fixie without cleats.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Nov 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> What sort of straps were you using? I've been riding with straps for 2 years, skidding about with 85 gear inches and have only had the one set of straps, they are pretty dirty, but as far as durability goes, they are still as good as new.
> 
> With straps and leg braking/skidding, I like the fact that you can feel when your foot is slipping or is about to come out etc so you can react prior to disengaging, but* clipless its much more of a pop and your out kind of thing if you manage to pull out by accident.
> *
> Despite this, I am going to switch to spd soon.



so true, this happened once or twice when i had spuds on. i tightened them up and then they were a pain to clip in to.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Nov 2011)

[QUOTE 1405667"]
Those artificial-cloth type ones.

The strap-sides would tear along the side of the pedals when I pulled up on them to brake/honk.
[/quote]

Sounds more like the quality of your straps (or the pedal) rather than the nature of straps.

ATM I use Re-Strap and they seem impervious to damage  I did have the stitching come off one a bit (it was not a deal breaker, just needed re-stitching) when I 1st bought them, I contacted them to maybe get it re-stitched but Nathan the guy who makes them sent me replacement free of charge, so now I have 2 pairs.


Im not saying you should use straps or anything btw, I was just curious.


----------



## Smurfy (14 Nov 2011)

YellowTim said:


> Is anyone using Shimano PD-M520s on a fixed gear bike? They're fairly cheap, have good reviews and I'm tempted.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co...-pd-m520-pedals



I went for the PD-M520s in the end. Got two pairs for a stupidly low price (36.00GBP for two pairs) which means I have a spare set for another bike, and also a spare set of cleats (which would cost quite a bit on their own).

I'm running the cleat retention springs at minimum tension. I think having cleats that are in good condition (i.e. relatively unworn) is more important than the spring tension.

Anyone got any thoughts on this? Min, Max tension or somewhere in between?


----------



## al-fresco (15 Nov 2011)

I started mine at minimum tension (pure cowardice) and then took them up one full turn of the adjustment screw when I felt more confident. Can't see the need to alter them anymore.


----------



## PpPete (15 Nov 2011)

I can just about drag my feet straight out of my M520s when honking the fixed up a hill if I have the tension on minimum, but I'm a big bloke with long levers.

That said, I've managed to completely avoid clipless "moments" by having the tension set on the low side, just not at absolute minimum.


----------

